
Special effects master Ray Harryhausen dies at 92 - eplanit
http://www.sfgate.com/news/world/article/Special-effects-master-Ray-Harryhausen-dies-at-92-4495665.php
======
a3n
Jason and the Argonauts: Battle with the Skeleton Army
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXmRuJByoVs>

